# brembo calipers.



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, im just on a mission to get my braking sorted for next seasons trackdays.
Are these a good upgrade or do you consider v6 TT brakes better .
I want the best I can fit under standard 17" rims.

Cheers
Liam


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

This is a funny subject! There lots of people's opinions, but not any back to back tests, so it makes it a hard one to compare!
What must be considered is:

Size of disc - bigger may offer better stopping power, but will be heavier and more expensive to replace (generally)
Pad choice - probably the biggest factor, going from OEM pads to Mintex M1144's has made a huge difference for me!
Caliper weight - V6's are heavier then our 1.8T brakes, more unsprung mass is not good!

VT loves his V-Maxx big brake kit, I'm sure he said they're lighter then standard and Coke with a 330mm 2-piece disc as standard. I'm not sure on the cost of replacement discs, but pads will be in the region of £100, apparently they run a standard size so easy to get hold of.

Cupra brembos, slight increase in disc size to 323mm, discs aren't much more expensive. I can't find a weight on these compared to OEM calipers, that would be interesting to see. I'm sure these would be a worthy upgrade over stock, but only at the right price, otherwise you may aswell go Vmaxx with 2-piece discs!

V6 brakes, apparently the callipers are heavier, the discs will be heavier due to the size and vastly more expensive then OEM. Stopping power will be increased but only marginally. General consensus is the added unsprung weight makes this a nonsensical upgrade.

That's where I'm at so far!! I'm also exploring wilwoods, the problem being that their off the shelf kit is smaller then standard, so we are trying to find the best disc/callipers combo, there's so many options, it's just a bit of a mine field!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> This is a funny subject! There lots of people's opinions, but not any back to back tests, so it makes it a hard one to compare!
> What must be considered is:
> 
> Size of disc - bigger may offer better stopping power, but will be heavier and more expensive to replace (generally)
> ...


I hear that Nick, if it's not going to be a massive upgrade then why bother ,specially in my case where I'm only upgrading the brakes for track use!!!
On both of my Evos I had brembo calipers and on the second one i had AP strap drive discs , I was fairly impressed with the discs I must say but not much of an overall improvement.

I will have to keep digging , I might have to bite the bullet and get bigger ones!!!!

Decisions Decisions! !!!

I have never heard of VMAX! 
I am meeting Von Twinzig in a week or two to get some brake ducts from.him.so ill ask some questions whilst I'm there!!
Thanks Nick
Liam


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

There are a few six pots out there that fit under 17's.
I'LL do my next trackday on standard discs but mintex 1144 or ds 2500s all round and then build in that!!!!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm thinking about the Boxster Calipers, which are supposed to be 3kg lighter each, with a nice set of OEM J-hook discs and Mintex M1144 pads.

Found the following;

http://pwmotorsport.com/pr,85,brembo-calipers-4p-golf-mk4audi-a3s3tt-etc,shop,news.html

http://www.awesomegti.com/brand/vagbremtechnic/vagbremtechnic-j-hooked-312mm-front-brake-discs-91225


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> I'm thinking about the Boxster Calipers, which are supposed to be 3kg lighter each, with a nice set of OEM J-hook discs and Mintex M1144 pads.
> 
> Found the following;
> 
> ...


That's not bad mate. 
What pads have you got in at the moment? ?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oem callipers with M1144's! No fade experienced and if im honest i'm impressed with the braking power!

But saving 3kg of weight with these Porsche Brembos, with the added benefit of improved stopping power and better pedal feel is a no brainer!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The Godbarber said:


> Hi, im just on a mission to get my braking sorted for next seasons trackdays.
> Are these a good upgrade or do you consider v6 TT brakes better .
> I want the best I can fit under standard 17" rims.
> 
> ...


Cut the crap..what is your budget..cheap or are you prepared to spend a few grand..
Steve


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

The question is, do you NEED to spend a few grand? The answer is no. No-one on here needs to, it's not worthwhile unless you are competing at the highest levels.

There's people running (And winning) UK Time Attack classes, on OEM calipers with top discs and pads.

The main advantage of changing the calipers to me is unsprung weight loss.

It should also be remembered that all the track builds going on here focus on drastic weight loss throughout the car, increasing the standard calipers effectiveness by quite a considerable amount!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, :lol: :lol:










Hoggy.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm pretty sure Red adds 5BHP too!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

You have to decide what you want. If you've built track cars before you'll know brakes are at the top of the list of important stuff. If money were no object I'd have fitted AP's, but is so I didn't. I spent a lot of time researching this, leading me to where I'm at, a good compromise of stopping power, weight saving, pad availability all vs cost. Personally I'd never buy second hand from an unknown source, at the very least they'll need fully refurbishing and I know the cost of doing that properly on Brembo's from running Porsches.

VT.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

For road use (so not necessarily applicable to track use) the mk1 seems under servo'd, I have driven many cars, and especially the 8P A3 as a comparable car) where you touch the brakes and get an instant "grab" giving a feeling the brakes are pulling you up efficiently, whereas the TT it feels like you have to push the the pedal through the floor and even then it is not the same reassuring feeling.

(this is both on original callipers and Brembo Junior GT on the TT)


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, im just on a mission to get my braking sorted for next seasons trackdays.
> ...


Haha, the devil in me just wants to spend a couple of grand , but I'm not going to do it without exploring my options first!!!
I am not going up a wheel size whatever I do.


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> You have to decide what you want. If you've built track cars before you'll know brakes are at the top of the list of important stuff. If money were no object I'd have fitted AP's, but is so I didn't. I spent a lot of time researching this, leading me to where I'm at, a good compromise of stopping power, weight saving, pad availability all vs cost. Personally I'd never buy second hand from an unknown source, at the very least they'll need fully refurbishing and I know the cost of doing that properly on Brembo's from running Porsches.
> 
> VT.


I've built a dozen or so over the years, and wasted a lot of money, hence why I'm asking so many inane questions !!!
I've made 14 track cars but never really had much to do brake wise as I only went for slight upgrades as I don't keep cars long! !!
I intend on keeping the tt though as it won't let me fall off the track as much as I try!!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Saying that I probably spin now I've said that hahaha! !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, im just on a mission to get my braking sorted for next seasons trackdays.
> ...


This is where Steve has made mistakes all through his build and why his car has turned out how it has, his "tuner" (if you can call them that) tell him somethings great but it costs a lot and he's like a donkey chasing a carrot with a blindfold on. :roll:


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > The Godbarber said:
> ...


Well we all gotta learn the hard way eh!!
I'm not scared of spending money , jesus I just bought £2700 carbon bike with electric gears, but I know that will stop when I pull the brake lever haha!!
I put gti6 calipers on all of my 205s and I had to scrape my face off the windscreen!!!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

205s were always good fun


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

jamman said:


> 205s were always good fun


No 1 all rounder I reckon

I have had six or so , my 192bhp mi16 powered pug was a handful and the 176bhp gti6 powered one just pulled and pulled and pulled! !


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Will these fit??


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

A few words of advice, to go big with brakes you need to be ready to go big with wheels... when you go big with wheels, tyre costs go up etc. etc. So it's a vicious circle that you have to make sure that you are ready to commit to.

If you're serious about upgrading the brakes, first place you need to look at is the rear. The bias is horrible from the factory, the front does much of the work, and the rear are basically tagging along. Increasing the braking power in the rear is easy because they're very small, so just by spacing the caliper away from the center of the hub increases the mechanical leverage and pays huge dividends. Looking into a rear big brake kit should be higher IMO in the priority list, but is often overlooked.

Someone mentioned the Wilwood front kit, it is the lightest kit available for our cars and will fit under 15" wheel-up. Yes, it is 310 mm (which is basically the same as the 312mm OEM) but it is what I have in my radar with an upgraded rear kit. That with real track pads, good fluid, lines and I could never see myself needing more brakes than that in this platform.


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Madmax199 said:


> A few words of advice, to go big with brakes you need to be ready to go big with wheels... when you go big with wheels, tyre costs go up etc. etc. So it's a vicious circle that you have to make sure that you are ready to commit to.
> 
> If you're serious about upgrading the brakes, first place you need to look at is the rear. The bias is horrible from the factory, the front does much of the work, and the rear are basically tagging along. Increasing the braking power in the rear is easy because they're very small, so just by spacing the caliper away from the center of the hub increases the mechanical leverage and pays huge dividends. Looking into a rear big brake kit should be higher IMO in the priority list, but is often overlooked.
> 
> Someone mentioned the Wilwood front kit, it is the lightest kit available for our cars and will fit under 15" wheel-up. Yes, it is 310 mm (which is basically the same as the 312mm OEM) but it is what I have in my radar with an upgraded rear kit. That with real track pads, good fluid, lines and I could never see myself needing more brakes than that in this platform.


I found that out about the rears a couple of weeks ago so that is on my to do list.
I can probably get a carrier bracket made to accommodate this!!

I didn't know about the willwood calipers though,although the blue oval boys swear by them.
Will I need a carrier made up too or are they a direct replacement? ??
Cheers
Liam


----------

